# Dog food without flaxseed?



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

My boy has stomach problems. I am trying to find a kibble that does not have flax seed or flax or flax seed oil to rule out allergies. Over the last 2 years, I have tried a number of different foods and they all result in the same issue. After examining the ingredients flax seed or flax seed oil is the only one that is common in all that he has tried. 

Does anyone know of a kibble without flax seed?

I know that this would be a crazy question anywhere but here ...

LandosMom


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Taste of the Wild salmon


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Solid Gold Barking at the Moon
Orijen Six Fresh Fish


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Not just the Taste of the Wild Salmon, all varieties of Taste of the Wild do not have flaxseed.
Canidae Grain Free ALS does not have flaxseed.
The regular Adult Orijen also does not have flaxseed.
And the new Orijen product "Red" is another one.

The choices of foods that don't have flaxseed are somewhat limited.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

California Natural Lamb and Rice, Innova Evo Red Meat, Innova Evo Adult, Acana Grasslands (other Acana products too). I was looking for the same thing (no flax) and all of the foods that I mentioned have worked well. I am currently feeding the Acana Grasslands.

Good luck to you!


----------



## ChicagoMom (Jan 23, 2015)

*Flax seeds*

Good to know I am not the only one noticing that my GSD has bowel issues with flax seed. Right now she is on a Canine Caviar (dry) and all bowel issues have resolved themselves. Canine Caviar, as far as I know, has no flax seed or flax seed oil.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I've started feeding Farmina Cod to my allergic to lots of things pup, and there is no flaxseed in that formula. I just looked at the chicken and that doesn't have flaxseed either, but I don't know if that is true of all their formulas.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've got an older mutt (not a GSD/mix) that is sensitive to a few things, one of them being flaxseed. He's been eating California Natural Lamb and Rice for years now and hasn't had any gut problems....I can't even remember! I think he had a bout of diarrhea in 2009 and I gave him flagyl for a few days. The Cal Nat Lamb and Rice is a limited ingredient diet, just one card and one protein source each (very important when you're trying to narrow down an allergy) and not full of fillers. It's not grain free, but the grain free foods I've tried have not been great for my dogs.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Our sons' GSD is doing well on Nature's Logic.
It has Millet, which is Gluten Free, but does not contain flax. Dog Products Archives - Nature's LogicNature's Logic

Moms


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The Honest Kitchen also offers flax-free choices. 

I personally wouldn't use anything made by Diamond (TOTW) with a sensitivity like this because the same plant makes a lot of _other _foods on the same equipment, and my understanding is that ingredient cross-contamination when they change the run from one product to the next is quite possible.


----------

